# 调查：用中文的朋友们，都用什么term啊？

## bookstack

由于需要支持中文，和其他语种的用户可能有不同的需求。Last edited by bookstack on Fri Mar 18, 2005 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bookstack

中文用的是utf8编码，桌面用的是fvwm,

terminal emulater用的是urxvt.

但是很多主机terminfo不认识urxvt,所以ssh多半用xterm.

----------

## wangxiaohu

根本用不到中文，所以用xterm。。。特别快。。。

----------

## liuspider

no konsole?

konquer is not a terminal emulator, did you mean konsole?

----------

## EricHsu

gnome-terminal 的忠实粉丝  :Cool: 

xfce 4.2 也开发了一个自己的就叫 terminal 的, 不过还是英文界面, 且有个小 bug (当隐藏菜单栏之后, 无法用 alt + 1, 2,... 在多个 tab 之间切换...) 继续支持 gnome-terminal 吧   :Very Happy: 

----------

## galilette

urxvt+screen is enough

----------

## lwl_seu

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> 中文用的是utf8编码，桌面用的是fvwm,
> 
> terminal emulater用的是urxvt.
> 
> 但是很多主机terminfo不认识urxvt,所以ssh多半用xterm.

 

我的也是UTF8编码，装了urxvt，可以看中文，但是不能输入阿。应该怎么设置？

安装的时候已经--enable-everything

----------

## bluesheet

XFCE + RXVT +XCIN 正呀.

設定簡單, 速度快.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wokick

mrxvt is the best. 

优点呢，multi-tab，highly customizable, light（比其他的term占用内存都要下得多），中文支持等

I use xfce+mrxvt+scim

----------

## risky

mrxvt AND KONSOLE

因为没有怎么用过gnome所以。。。。 :Smile: 

----------

## panlm

 *bookstack wrote:*   

> 中文用的是utf8编码，桌面用的是fvwm,
> 
> terminal emulater用的是urxvt.
> 
> 但是很多主机terminfo不认识urxvt,所以ssh多半用xterm.

 

me too

你可以修改terminfo的。如

urxvt -tn vt100 -e ssh hostname

就可以了何必要用xterm

----------

## xiaosuo

哈哈，以前总是用gnome-terminal的，后来因为不能在kde下正常最大化，所以换成了konsole，以前不用konsole感觉对中文支持不好，现在感觉还可以了。除了utf8的编码还是比较别扭除外！

----------

## skryptosaurus

我居然是第一个用Eterm的人  :Cool: 

----------

## paranonia

mrxvt is really cool!

----------

## galilette

urxvt对中文用户来说的优势就是，可以指定不同的字体来显式不同的文字

说起来， 现在urxvt也有tab的patch了, emerge的时候加上USE=tabs就可以

效果：

http://dev.gentoo.org/~joem/images/Screenshot-urxvt-tabbed.png

不过我觉得eterm中的escreen 更有意思，它结合eterm和screen, 可以让每个screen的session对应一个tab.

----------

## tecehux

成功从gnome-terminal转到urxvt，

速度快了很多，中文支持不错

tab用的是sawfish中的tab-group

一下多了好多设置的可能性，高兴ing

----------

## Freesnake

还在用KDE自己的konsole……

----------

## paranonia

konsole和gnome-terminal都比较耗资源 :Sad: 

----------

